# Addiction SHTF



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Addiction to all forms of drugs will be a problem for many and a benefit to many. 

I am trying to quit smoking cigarettes. Been smoking for 17 years now. I went out and bought nicotine gum and have them as my “emergency” fallback if the craving gets to be to much. This stuff is more expensive than cigarettes too, I had no idea the cost of this stuff. $65 for 120 peices of gum. 

It has got me thinking that maybe these could be a great prep. Excellent trade item. Helping people be more healthy at the same time. Now I’m not saying I won’t trade vices too. It is good to have options. 

I’m getting rid of my habit before it kills me. I don’t intend on judging anyone either.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I bet you get more for the real McCoy. Having said that, imagehow much more you get the longer you hold off bartering tobacco in SHTF. Just saying. Look at what prisoners do for smokes. I would guess that you could get a lot of value for booze too.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> Addiction to all forms of drugs will be a problem for many and a benefit to many.
> 
> I am trying to quit smoking cigarettes. Been smoking for 17 years now. I went out and bought nicotine gum and have them as my "emergency" fallback if the craving gets to be to much. This stuff is more expensive than cigarettes too, I had no idea the cost of this stuff. $65 for 120 peices of gum.
> 
> ...


I don't know, I think there will be a lot of cold turkey.
When I quit, it was cold I couldn't ween myself off cigs. I did use chew to help a little.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> Addiction to all forms of drugs will be a problem for many and a benefit to many.
> 
> I am trying to quit smoking cigarettes. Been smoking for 17 years now. I went out and bought nicotine gum and have them as my "emergency" fallback if the craving gets to be to much. This stuff is more expensive than cigarettes too, I had no idea the cost of this stuff. $65 for 120 peices of gum.
> 
> ...


If it's the real shtf deal and I can help it, I don't want to leave my house for like about at least 3 months. All the jonesing for stuff like cigarettes will be over by then.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Camel923 said:


> I bet you get more for the real McCoy. Having said that, imagehow much more you get the longer you hold off bartering tobacco in SHTF. Just saying. Look at what prisoners do for smokes. I would guess that you could get a lot of value for booze too.


Just about every vice item you can think of will become like gold. I have cases of booze stashed, as well as jugs of wine. Ditto vacuum packed tobacco and whacky tobacky (I don't smoke either, but both legal here).


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maybe I should be considering kicking my heroin habit. It sure makes driving less stressful, though.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I bet you get more for the real McCoy. Having said that, imagehow much more you get the longer you hold off bartering tobacco in SHTF. Just saying. Look at what prisoners do for smokes. I would guess that you could get a lot of value for booze too.


I agree, the real deal is better.

What about those times you won't be able to smoke in shtf. Hiding....scouting. Can't smell gum that well. Take the edge off during a stressful situation.

Booze will be gold too.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Annie said:


> If it's the real shtf deal and I can help it, I don't want to leave my house for like about at least 3 months. All the jonesing for stuff like cigarettes will be over by then.


You could use a runner for trade. This is why groups are better than individual.

I will trade in the first parts of shtf once my own home is on lock and under control. Make your situation better but being smart and careful at the same time.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I don't know, I think there will be a lot of cold turkey.
> When I quit, it was cold I couldn't ween myself off cigs. I did use chew to help a little.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I tried cold turkey and lasted 6 months. That was the first try...about 2 years ago.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Just about every vice item you can think of will become like gold. I have cases of booze stashed, as well as jugs of wine. Ditto vacuum packed tobacco and whacky tobacky (I don't smoke either, but both legal here).


Gotta get a case of Jameson for trade. Cheap Irish whiskey and it's pretty damn good.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Gotta get a case of Jameson for trade. Cheap Irish whiskey and it's pretty damn good.


Yep... got some Bushmills as well as rum, vodka, and scotch.
The Kentucky Bourbon stays with me however. :armata_PDT_28:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

28 days.

28 days is all it takes to quit.

28 days of hell to achieve a lifetime of freedom.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

When I saw the title of the thread, my first thought was all the drug addicts that can't get their fix.
That is probably the number one reason NOT to live in, or near, any city.

For the record, I gave up tobacco, and alcohol many years ago.
But if you get between me and a Hershey bar, all bets are off.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I stopped dipping/chewing in 1995 after doing so for many years. Baseball been berry berry good to me, except for tobacco.

November 1995 I went to the doc for a "common cold". Doc performed a few tests and informed me that I had some "pre-cancerous" situations in my mouth. 28 days later I kicked tobacco. I do not even think about dipping or chewing tobacco, but I know that if I do put a pinch between my cheek and gum that I will be hooked.

Maybe one day, I'll do the 28 day thing with Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whisky...Maybe one day...But not today...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Ragnarok, you CAN quit.

I thought I never could myself, was a heavy smoker.

Thirty years ago this last January, I quit, the first three days were hell, second and third weeks were easy, fourth was areal bitch.

After the fourth week the cravings were almost gone, and continued to diminish, for the next year urges were sketchy but overcome.

Had to overcome the sudden urges that hit like after eating, they were quick to appear and over time became quicker to dissipate.

Even today, randomly, there certain triggers that make them come but are gone in a second, literally.

I think that being a stubborn bastard and objective driven helped.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Yep... got some Bushmills as well as rum, vodka, and scotch.
> The Kentucky Bourbon stays with me however. :armata_PDT_28:


Can't go wrong with Irish whiskey.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> When I saw the title of the thread, my first thought was all the drug addicts that can't get their fix.
> That is probably the number one reason NOT to live in, or near, any city.
> 
> For the record, I gave up tobacco, and alcohol many years ago.
> But if you get between me and a Hershey bar, all bets are off.


I'm trying to get further out when we buy a house. Hard drugs are the scary thing... That is a no fly zone.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I stopped dipping/chewing in 1995 after doing so for many years. Baseball been berry berry good to me, except for tobacco.
> 
> November 1995 I went to the doc for a "common cold". Doc performed a few tests and informed me that I had some "pre-cancerous" situations in my mouth. 28 days later I kicked tobacco. I do not even think about dipping or chewing tobacco, but I know that if I do put a pinch between my cheek and gum that I will be hooked.
> 
> Maybe one day, I'll do the 28 day thing with Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whisky...Maybe one day...But not today...


One thing at a time. Alocohol is good for you besides.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> @Ragnarok, you CAN quit.
> 
> I thought I never could myself, was a heavy smoker.
> 
> ...


Drinking is my trigger. If I drink I want a smoke. I like the combination. That's how I failed the first time. Made it 6 months thought it was ok to have just one...wrong.

Gotta be vigilant. The second and third day is hard for sure. End of day 2...we see about day 3. That's why I got the gum lol.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Drinking is my trigger. If I drink I want a smoke. I like the combination. That's how I failed the first time. Made it 6 months thought it was ok to have just one...wrong.
> 
> Gotta be vigilant. The second and third day is hard for sure. End of day 2...we see about day 3. That's why I got the gum lol.


For me it was coffee... I wouldn't allow myself to smoke in the morning while drinking coffee. Once that relationship was severed and I could enjoy my coffee in the morning WITHOUT a smoke, cutting the rest of the day was easy.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Do the airplane bottles . You will get more for a smaller volume than the economy size.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I stopped dipping/chewing in 1995 after doing so for many years. Baseball been berry berry good to me, except for tobacco.
> 
> November 1995 I went to the doc for a "common cold". Doc performed a few tests and informed me that I had some "pre-cancerous" situations in my mouth. 28 days later I kicked tobacco. I do not even think about dipping or chewing tobacco, but I know that if I do put a pinch between my cheek and gum that I will be hooked.
> 
> Maybe one day, I'll do the 28 day thing with Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whisky...Maybe one day...But not today...


Slippy without booze????? I am scared, hold me........:vs_OMG:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Addictions like heroin, methadone will be difficult for many, to say the least. SHTF will cause many to die off.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> For me it was coffee... I wouldn't allow myself to smoke in the morning while drinking coffee. Once that relationship was severed and I could enjoy my coffee in the morning WITHOUT a smoke, cutting the rest of the day was easy.


Ya, that combo is good too. Not big on coffee myself but that is very enjoyable. For some reason my body does not react well to coffee..I drink tea a lot.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Do the airplane bottles . You will get more for a smaller volume than the economy size.


Do you buy these in bulk. I have never looked for them or bought them. I see them in grocery stores but never get them because it's cheaper to buy in big bottles...I see those small ones as great for trade though.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> Addictions like heroin, methadone will be difficult for many, to say the least. SHTF will cause many to die off.


Unfortunately addictions like those to heroin it is a physical addiction..the risk of death is there with withdrawal. It is sad to see, I would try to help a friend with these problems in shtf...I doubt any of my friends have this issue but you never know.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Ragnarök said:


> Unfortunately addictions like those to heroin it is a physical addiction..the risk of death is there with withdrawal. It is sad to see, I would try to help a friend with these problems in shtf...I doubt any of my friends have this issue but you never know.


You will never know, till its more than just a problem. Trust me.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Steve40th said:


> You will never know, till its more than just a problem. Trust me.


Those drugs change people. I have old ex friends that were consumed by addictions like those. Those addictions are dangerous to deal with for not only those that are addicted. If it family or a real friend it is worth the risk imo.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The only problem with feeding someones addiction is you now have an addict who knows where to get his or her fix. When they have nothing to barter they will become desperate.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> The only problem with feeding someones addiction is you now have an addict who knows where to get his or her fix. When they have nothing to barter they will become desperate.


That is a problem. For a close friend or family in shtf if I help you...your opinion no longer matters after agreement to my help... iron will.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

That person would stay with me so I could help them the best I could.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Do you buy these in bulk. I have never looked for them or bought them. I see them in grocery stores but never get them because it's cheaper to buy in big bottles...I see those small ones as great for trade though.


By the case. Yes you pay more but the return in SHTF would be worth it. As an alternative you could buy small bottle s and load from a large one but it is not cost effective as the bottle and corks will cost more than buying the airplane bottles. Plus with the labels and sealed people know it's the real deal, Not home made hooch. If your going to distill then you may want to look into it.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The whole booze thing is a little over rated as most will just be making their own.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ragnarök said:


> Do you buy these in bulk. I have never looked for them or bought them. I see them in grocery stores but never get them because it's cheaper to buy in big bottles...I see those small ones as great for trade though.


By the case. Yes you pay more but the return in SHTF would be worth it. As an alternative you could buy small bottles and load from a large one but it is not cost effective as the bottles and corks will cost more than buying the airplane bottles. Plus with the labels and sealed people know it's the real deal, Not home made hooch. If your going to distill then you may want to look into it.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Chipper said:


> The whole booze thing is a little over rated as most will just be making their own.


I think you might be a TAD too generous ascribing that skillset to "most". MOST people can't do much of anything if there isn't an app for it on their handheld. I think there will be FAR FAR too few making liquor compared to those desperately wanting it... demand will be way in excess of supply IMHO, especially the longer things are still bad. Most twinkies will want to drink/smoke/drug themselves at every opportunity, rather than face a paradigm which leaves them at the bottom rung.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Be careful about over treating the ****** with firewater, the mexcans with tequila, and now it seems europeans, huh?


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

I have Gobi Cacti growing on my property, been storing components as I aquire them for making a still. Just waiting for a chance to get my hands on 20 ft of good 1/2 inch copper tubing. Nothing like home made tequila... Possible make a good fuel source for a flex fuel vehicle to boot.......


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> Addiction to all forms of drugs will be a problem for many and a benefit to many.
> 
> I am trying to quit smoking cigarettes. Been smoking for 17 years now. I went out and bought nicotine gum and have them as my "emergency" fallback if the craving gets to be to much. This stuff is more expensive than cigarettes too, I had no idea the cost of this stuff. $65 for 120 peices of gum.
> 
> ...


You need to live in a state like MN in which it is almost $10 for a pack of cigarettes and you will have added motivation to quit. I kicked dipping for the third and final time two years ago. $7.75 a freaking tin for the cheapest in addition to the mouth rot. I can never drink alcohol or I will be in detox inside of a week. I have tried to drink alcohol responsibly so many different ways and it always ends up badly. Best and happier just to be completely sober.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1 addiction Coffee. I'll get by when stock piles runs out but it won't be fun the first week. Been places where coffee was not available dealt with it.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> By the case. Yes you pay more but the return in SHTF would be worth it. As an alternative you could buy small bottle s and load from a large one but it is not cost effective as the bottle and corks will cost more than buying the airplane bottles. Plus with the labels and sealed people know it's the real deal, Not home made hooch. If your going to distill then you may want to look into it.


I will be distilling in shtf so this is a good idea.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> I think you might be a TAD too generous ascribing that skillset to "most". MOST people can't do much of anything if there isn't an app for it on their handheld. I think there will be FAR FAR too few making liquor compared to those desperately wanting it... demand will be way in excess of supply IMHO, especially the longer things are still bad. Most twinkies will want to drink/smoke/drug themselves at every opportunity, rather than face a paradigm which leaves them at the bottom rung.


There is a split between blind and intoxicated and clear eyed and happy.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

yooper_sjd said:


> I have Gobi Cacti growing on my property, been storing components as I aquire them for making a still. Just waiting for a chance to get my hands on 20 ft of good 1/2 inch copper tubing. Nothing like home made tequila... Possible make a good fuel source for a flex fuel vehicle to boot.......


I am growing a variety of cactus now. I could not find agave cactus. Where I looked it was sold out. Where did you find them?


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

RedLion said:


> You need to live in a state like MN in which it is almost $10 for a pack of cigarettes and you will have added motivation to quit. I kicked dipping for the third and final time two years ago. $7.75 a freaking tin for the cheapest in addition to the mouth rot. I can never drink alcohol or I will be in detox inside of a week. I have tried to drink alcohol responsibly so many different ways and it always ends up badly. Best and happier just to be completely sober.


Same here. About 10 after tax...depends on brand.

I have usually been good with alcohol. Sometimes the filter ends if a POS is present.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> 1 addiction Coffee. I'll get by when stock piles runs out but it won't be fun the first week. Been places where coffee was not available dealt with it.


Stock tea too. It is only the caffeine that is the problem. White tea has the most caffeine.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> I am growing a variety of cactus now. I could not find agave cactus. Where I looked it was sold out. Where did you find them?


lol growing wild in the neighborhood this is not the one growing in my yard, but it is same species, agave is also called a century plant as well.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

yooper_sjd said:


> lol growing wild in the neighborhood


I live where no cactus is native so I am screwed. Trying to grow saguaro cactus now.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Here is mine, aproaching 7 foot tall. Nice and trimmed up in this pic, ice storms this winter took a toll on it, need to break out michette and do some trimming on it. Makes a good defensive barrier as well, been digging up runners and moving down below my house at top of a dry wash.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Put runners up all along that rock barrier. Mas tequila!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I just don't see how you want desperate, addicted people within a country mile of you post SHTF. I can't see how it makes any sense. Trading? What are the odds they'll have any resources that you even want or need? Store what you really need and use. It's just safer in every way.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Annie said:


> I just don't see how you want desperate, addicted people within a country mile of you post SHTF. I can't see how it makes any sense. Trading? What are the odds they'll have any resources that you even want or need? Store what you really need and use. It's just safer in every way.


There are vast differences between someone addicted to caffeine or nicotine and someone addicted to narcotics. One is desperate the other is not. It is possible for even the most "prepared" to overlook items they will need. It serves as a hedge against what you cannot foresee.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> There are vast differences between someone addicted to caffeine or nicotine and someone addicted to narcotics. One is desperate the other is not. It is possible for even the most "prepared" to overlook items they will need. It serves as a hedge against what you cannot foresee.


To each his own, then. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> Stock tea too. It is only the caffeine that is the problem. White tea has the most caffeine.


 It is not the caffeine. I just like coffee. Plain old coffee nothing fancy nothing added to it. Many times on deployments you would be surprised the comfort and peace of mind a cup alone or shared with others brings. Strange maybe but just the way it is.


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

Annie, the VA had me on opiates for 14 yrs, dosage kept going up as time goes by. Even scripted morphine a couple times with pain associated with my neck and lower back. They pulled my pills from me, and offered me inpatient rehab. Told them to go fly a kite. I went through withdrawals on my own. Was not fun, but was not life threatening. Had my coffee and tobacco to help out.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> It is not the caffeine. I just like coffee. Plain old coffee nothing fancy nothing added to it. Many times on deployments you would be surprised the comfort and peace of mind a cup alone or shared with others brings. Strange maybe but just the way it is.


Not strange at all. It is the same with tea for me. I will have a black coffee now and then. I like the taste. I just makes my heart feel not so great.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

yooper_sjd said:


> Annie, the VA had me on opiates for 14 yrs, dosage kept going up as time goes by. Even scripted morphine a couple times with pain associated with my neck and lower back. They pulled my pills from me, and offered me inpatient rehab. Told them to go fly a kite. I went through withdrawals on my own. Was not fun, but was not life threatening. Had my coffee and tobacco to help out.


Maybe some sugar too. Liquid sugar!


----------



## humanreloaded (Aug 12, 2018)

Nutrition, herbs, cognitive behavioral therapy... Can't treat the symptoms without addressing the problems. We all have something.


----------

